# Dragon Ball Super will approach it's 1 year anniversary in July, Future Trunks saga lands next week!



## Giratina3 (Jun 4, 2016)

Spoiler











Dragon Ball Super has been airing on japanese television since July 5th 2015 and has been both received and panned by critics all over the globe.
The main concern was crappy animation quality at times. Example is in the spoiler below.


Spoiler










This was from Episode 5 titled "Showdown at King Kai's Planet - Goku Vs. Lord Beerus!" which is nearly a year old as it aired last year.
We are currently on Episode 46 and Episode 47 will begin the saga that has caught everyone's attention.
The "Future Trunks" saga will begin on June 12th 2016. It will see the arrival of a new enemy called "Black Goku" or "Goku Black" he is shown in the poster above. One thing of important note is the earring in his ear. Notice how it's green? Well it just so happens, a familiar character from the hit video game "Dragon Ball Xenoverse" also sports the same earring.


Spoiler










Could this mean that they are going to make "Demon God Demigra" canon to the Dragon Ball Super storyline? If so what are your thoughts?
Will Beerus and Champa be a match for Black Goku? Who do you reckon will finish him off? Will Goku achieve a new Super Saiyan God transformation to combat this new threat? And what are your thoughts on Trunks returning once again.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 4, 2016)

Earrings are possibly Potara earrings. They come in various colors, do they not?

Not exactly what I was expecting a Black Goku to look.


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 4, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Earrings are possibly Potara earrings. They come in various colors, do they not?
> 
> Not exactly what I was expecting a Black Goku to look.


True but the specific shade of green is definitely making it look like Demigra may have had some play in Black Goku, maybe a Potara fusion with Goku. Who knows. It's all gonna unfold soon!


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 4, 2016)

I can't wait


----------



## nxwing (Jun 4, 2016)

Giratina3 said:


> True but the specific shade of green is definitely making it look like Demigra may have had some play in Black Goku, maybe a Potara fusion with Goku. Who knows. It's all gonna unfold soon!


Possibly but usually when a Potara fusion happens, the final form would be a merge between the two people that wore the earrings.


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 4, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Possibly but usually when a Potara fusion happens, the final form would be a merge between the two people that wore the earrings.


That is also true. We don't really know enough yet. But maybe what if the Green Earrings are from Universe 6?


----------



## KJ1 (Jun 4, 2016)

English Dubbed are only 27 or so, which are fan dubs not official ones.. ;-;


----------



## KJ1 (Jun 4, 2016)

As for the Black Goku, I read somewhere that he was born at the same time when Goku was born, so, I guess it is NOT fusion..


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 4, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> As for the Black Goku, I read somewhere that he was born at the same time when Goku was born, so, I guess it is NOT fusion..


Look at the image above. The earrings matches Universe 6's Kais.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 4, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> As for the Black Goku, I read somewhere that he was born at the same time when Goku was born, so, I guess it is NOT fusion..


It might be a possibility since the low ranking Saiyans look similar to each other


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 4, 2016)

The big question is, is that future Trunks from a random universe or does he belong to universe 7


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 4, 2016)

nxwing said:


> It might be a possibility since the low ranking Saiyans look similar to each other


I've heard that Black Goku comes from Future Trunks' Universe 6 counterpart.


----------



## KJ1 (Jun 4, 2016)

See this:-  He doesn't have the earrings, so, yeah, maybe he gets fused with someone later..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Giratina3 said:


> That is also true. We don't really know enough yet. But maybe what if the Green Earrings are from Universe 6?


Also, if I remember correctly, he had two earrings?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 4, 2016)

Maybe that Goku simply didn't crash land on earth and destroyed it that's why the planet is missing from universe 6


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 4, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> See this:-  He doesn't have the earrings, so, yeah, maybe he gets fused with someone later..
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



All Kai's have got "Two" earrings. And if you all remember they are not just a fashion statement, this means that universe 6 kai's are ALSO capable of fusion with Potara earrings.


----------



## KJ1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Giratina3 said:


> All Kai's have got "Two" earrings. And if you all remember they are not just a fashion statement, this means that universe 6 kai's are ALSO capable of fusion with Potara earrings.


Yeah, you are right.. xP
So, if I get correctly, what you mean is that he fused with some evil and turned evil(?) From "he", I mean Black Goku..


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 4, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> Yeah, you are right.. xP
> So, if I get correctly, what you mean is that he fused with some evil and turned evil(?) From "he", I mean Black Goku..


Correct. Nailed it. He fused with someone/something and I can bet that Goku was turned evil in Trunks' timeline because of the fact he may have been corrupted by the earth's war that happened. Goku then proceeded to wipe out everyone who challenged him, found his fusee and wiped out the future's Gods of Destruction.


----------



## KJ1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Giratina3 said:


> Correct. Nailed it. He fused with someone/something and I can bet that Goku was turned evil in Trunks' timeline because of the fact he may have been corrupted by the earth's war that happened. Goku then proceeded to wipe out everyone who challenged him, found his fusee and wiped out the future's Gods of Destruction.


Oh you mean that "Goku" fused with someone, turned evil and became "Black Goku" in Future Trunks timeline. So, Goku and Black Goku ARE same?
If so, that would be quite interesting story!


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 4, 2016)

KJ1 said:


> Oh you mean that "Goku" fused with someone, turned evil and became "Black Goku" in Future Trunks timeline. So, Goku and Black Goku ARE same?
> If so, that would be quite interesting story!


Black Goku is an evil version of Goku from Universe 6 from 17 years into the future.
Goku against Black Goku will be interesting. I wonder if we'll see Super Saiyan White or whatever it's called in this saga.


----------



## KJ1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Giratina3 said:


> Black Goku is an evil version of Goku from Universe 6 from 17 years into the future.
> Goku against Black Goku will be interesting. I wonder if we'll see Super Saiyan White or whatever it's called in this saga.


Oh okay! It will be really cool to see Goku vs Black Goku! ^^


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2016)

It would be cool to see vegina vs goku. But this time vegina will be good and goku would be bad and vegina would kick his stupid ass . Also goku is playing the role of jet li as he want to be the one. I'm freaking love vegina.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 4, 2016)

sergey3000 said:


> It would be cool to see vegina vs goku. But this time vegina will be good and goku would be bad and vegina would kick his stupid ass . Also goku is playing the role of jet li as he want to be the one. I'm freaking love vegina.


>>vegina


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 6, 2016)

Spoilers obviously, Dragon Ball Super Episode 47 preview has been aired at the end of Episode 46 and oh my god the tone of the next saga is set to be very ominous indeed.
Let me know your thoughts below. I am very hyped. I loved Future Trunks, and seeing him return is just bliss. But damn, the future looks very very rough because of the new enemy now known as "Black" but obviously we've seen that "Black" is "Goku Black" just who is this new enemy? Will the future be saved? How will Trunks be able to bring peace back?


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 12, 2016)

So guys what were your thoughts on the new enemy "Black Goku"?
I cannot believe how unrelentingly evil this villain is.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 12, 2016)

Has this show not aired outside japan yet? Stil waiting for englih dub


----------



## Giratina3 (Jun 12, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Has this show not aired outside japan yet? Stil waiting for englih dub


There are some rumors of an english dub being out soon.


----------



## KJ1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Has this show not aired outside japan yet? Stil waiting for englih dub


There is an English fan dub, I hadn't watched it though..


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 12, 2016)

Well hope so, cause funimation need to start working on this like long time ago, instead they been doing that simlucast stuff.


----------



## KJ1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well hope so, cause funimation need to start working on this like long time ago, instead they been doing that simlucast stuff.


Just watched the Fan Dub and its awesome!  It feels very real.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 21, 2016)

I grew up with Dragon Ball back in the 90's but for the life of me, I couldn't keep on watching Super because even though it got somewhat better (Season 3: Champa God of Destruction) it still wasn't very good and so I'm better off not watching it. Hell, since I have a decently large physical collection of Dragon Ball stuff I'l just rather watch any of that than Toei's new stale Dragon Ball series.

Pros:
+ Catchy OP
+ Nozawa, Horikawa,Tanaka, Kusao, Furukawa, Nakao and others are still voicing their original characters
+ Soundtrack
+ Animation can be good sometimes.

Cons:
- Animation's not really as detailed as in the old days and they tend to slack off so it doesn't look really that great
- Story (at least back then it was simple and fun but here.. meh)
- EDs are forgettable
- Seasons 1 and 2 were terrible and even though Season 3 was an improvement it wasn't too great either
- Lack of creativity and imagionation (we already had Turtles as the "Evil Goku" and now there's Black Goku too, plus now there's also another Freeza, purple Piccolo, a yellow bear and some stupid robot)
- Show just isn't comparable to the great DB or Z
- Always talking about the "awesome" Universe 7 as if it's a big deal or the multiple universes that exist. Sure, it's good for fans that want new content but that didn't exist on Z so can't say I care about it.
- The breaking point where it can make fans disconnect from the franchise

So whatever, I'm fine not watching this since it's something I don't really like. Just a damn shame neither Toei Animation or Funimation ever remastered Z properly in HD 4x3 (Funi did remaster properly with the Level Blu-rays but they cancelled by the second volume).


----------



## Giratina3 (Sep 6, 2016)

So who's been keeping up with Dragon Ball Super now?


----------



## Youkai (Sep 7, 2016)

Well I like it but I think they messed up at some parts in the story even though I am not sure ...
Like many are discussing where black comes from, I think he should not exist !
If I am not mistaken the time-line trunk came from split very early from the one we know and If i remember correct Trunks said that Goku and Vegeta and whatever were killed by Cell ? 
I am not entirely sure but still I think Goku should have been dead and why do you think it would be a Goku from the other Dimension ? At that tournament against universe 6 they didn't know about Goku or Vegeta which means either they do not exist there or are just some weaklings

And now it seems that Gokus visit to Zamasu actually changed Trunks time-line which should be impossible ... they even show both time lines together to show how Zamasu acted after meeting Goku (I don't really want to say to much still it doesn't make sense that after it was split and changed a lot they make it go together again which should be impossible)


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 7, 2016)

Giratina3 said:


> So who's been keeping up with Dragon Ball Super now?


Nah, I gave up on it. I'd rather watch DB, Z or the movies from back then. They just don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 7, 2016)

Sounds like you wouldn't like it, no matter what they did. 

I been keeping up with it and I like it as a whole. DB Super isn't perfect, but that the same for all DB. 





Youkai said:


> Well I like it but I think they messed up at some parts in the story even though I am not sure ...
> Like many are discussing where black comes from, I think he should not exist !
> If I am not mistaken the time-line trunk came from split very early from the one we know and If i remember correct Trunks said that Goku and Vegeta and whatever were killed by Cell ?
> I am not entirely sure but still I think Goku should have been dead and why do you think it would be a Goku from the other Dimension ? At that tournament against universe 6 they didn't know about Goku or Vegeta which means either they do not exist there or are just some weaklings


Well, they eventually going to reveal who Black Goku actually is and where he came from, so you can't say they mess up the story without them at least revealing that. For all we know, he could just be Android created by Zamasu.



Youkai said:


> And now it seems that Gokus visit to Zamasu actually changed Trunks time-line which should be impossible ... they even show both time lines together to show how Zamasu acted after meeting Goku (I don't really want to say to much still it doesn't make sense that after it was split and changed a lot they make it go together again which should be impossible)


I'm confused about what you are saying, but Zamasu we see in the Goku timeline isn't the same Zamasu we see in Future Trucks timeline. If you are asking how they are connected, when trunks time machine goes to the past he creates a new timeline. This timeline, while still connected to Future Trucks timeline, doesn't directly effect each other. When he travels back to the future, he goes back to his own time.


----------



## Youkai (Sep 7, 2016)

in the last episode they clearly show that Zamasu is interested in the Super Dragon Balls (because he saw them in that video about the fight between universe 6 and 7 which would not have happened in that other time line as Goku and Vegeta should be dead there so all the stuff with Beerus should have been completely different) and in the Future you see Zamasu became immortal and I guess they want to explain it with him using the Super Dragon Balls he would probably never knew off without seeing that video.

And how would Zamasu know about Son Goku as they should have never met in that different time line plus he even knew some of his fighting moves and Son Goku remembered that he used the same moves back in his time (so it must be the same Zamasu he met before which should be impossible)


----------

